# Smoked or Plain Gouda in Smoked Mac & Cheese?



## gapi (Jul 2, 2017)

I see recipes for smoked mac & cheese and some say smoked Gouda and some plain.

I plan on putting mine in the smoker. would the smoked Gouda be too much?

Does the dish take on that much smoke flavor in the smoker?

Thanks and any recipe suggestions welcomed

gapi


----------



## b-one (Jul 2, 2017)

Break it into two batches and report your findings!Thumbs Up


----------



## gapi (Jul 2, 2017)

b-one said:


> Break it into two batches and report your findings!


Being there are no other replies with a definitive answer that's whats going to happen.

Thank You.

Instead of one 11" x 9-1/2"x 2-1/2"  pan, I am using two 9" x 5" x 3" pans.

When I grated the two Goudas getting the ready for tomorrow the taste between the two is not a huge difference. I have a feeling they are both going to be killer.

The below will be split up as needed to do the jobs..

    1 (16-ounce) package elbow macaroni
    1/4 cup butter
    1/4 cup all-purpose flour
    3 cups milk
    1 (8-ounce) package cream cheese, cut into large chunks
    1 teaspoon salt
    1/2 teaspoon black pepper
    2 cups (8 ounces) extra sharp Cheddar cheese, shredded
    2 cups (8 ounces) Gouda cheese, shredded
    1 cup (4 ounces) Parmesan cheese, shredded

I'll be smoking two small birds on the bottom rack so they don't drip into the mac & cheese.













7_in_1_600.jpg



__ gapi
__ Feb 7, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 3, 2017)

Either way it sounds delicious!

Al


----------



## weev (Jul 3, 2017)

Your recipe sound good    I have made one similar a few times and couldnt tell the difference because it was cooked in the smoker but I have cooked it in the oven and you can tell which one is which that way


----------



## johnmeyer (Jul 3, 2017)

Since you are adding your own smoke, I would think plain gouda would give you a "cleaner" taste. "Smoke on smoke" might create something weird. However, I'll be really interested to hear what you find out when you try it both ways.


----------



## gapi (Jul 4, 2017)

It came out good both ways and I really couldn't tell between them.

You can see bacon wrapped chicken livers on the plate as well.

Thanks All.













IMG_20170703_163713.jpg



__ gapi
__ Jul 4, 2017


















IMG_20170703_172418.jpg



__ gapi
__ Jul 4, 2017


















IMG_20170703_173523.jpg



__ gapi
__ Jul 4, 2017


----------



## b-one (Jul 4, 2017)

Hat all looks great!


----------



## griz400 (Jul 4, 2017)

Very nice burn there, looks great -- points to you for that mac an birds


----------



## mattster (Jul 7, 2017)

gapi said:


> I see recipes for smoked mac & cheese and some say smoked Gouda and some plain.
> 
> I plan on putting mine in the smoker. would the smoked Gouda be too much?
> 
> ...


I did 2 batches of M&C this weekend.  first one i did with some plain gouda, and the second with smoked gouda.  there were obviously other cheeses in the recipe i used, but i couldn't tell the difference between them (then again i'm pretty new to this).....although the second batch came out a bit better because i smoked it for about 45 minutes less than the first batch (didn't really have anything to do with the cheeses)


----------



## gapi (Jul 7, 2017)

Thanks All,

Just my 2¢ but the next time I want smoked M&C it will be to only smoked entree in the meal. Smoked meat and side was a little more smoke in a meal than I liked (ate it anyways heh).

Then again I may smoke em both if there is rack space and put the M&C back for another day.


----------

